

Ruby on Rails plugin to easily perform full-text searches using MySQL - michele
http://blog.wonsys.net/posts/26-our-first-plugin-acts_as_fulltextable/

======
zach
For those of you using Rails on PostgreSQL 8.3+, you might be interested in
using PGSQL's integrated full-text-search capabilities with this plugin,
although it's not yet release quality:

<http://code.google.com/p/acts-as-tsearch/>

------
veritas
Acts_as_ferret works okay, but when you run into a lot of writes (the problem
the poster had), you have to run it with its built in DRb server to resolve
the issues.

~~~
nickb
DRb? Ouch... another layer of complexity :( How difficult is it to run DRb
over a few VPS'?

~~~
veritas
Never tried it, but it doesn't work so well on a shared host lol :)

------
shareyourmind
I'm frustrated with ferret, sphinx and so on..so I needed something
functional..and this one works great! Well done Michele..thanks!

